# pppd does not recognize replacedefaultroute

## mimosinnet

In the instructions on how to connect to my workplace (vpn connection throught pptp), they suggest to use the option 'replacedefaultroute' in the /etc/ppp/peers script. Nevertheless, when calling the tunnel up I get the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> mimosinnet peers # pon uab
> 
> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/uab: unrecognized option 'replacedefaultroute'

 

My version of pppd is:

 *Quote:*   

> mimosinnet peers # pppd --version
> 
> pppd version 2.4.2

 

The option "replacedefaultroute" does not appear in the man pages of pppd, but I have seen gentoo posts on other topics having this option in their scripts. 

Am I using the wrong version of pppd? Is there an alternative to "replacedefaultoption"? Thanks!

P.S.: I am new to gentoo (I started few weeks ago atrracted by its philosophy and social contract), recent to Linux (about a year with Mandriva) and without advanced knowledge on computing (my degree is in psychology). I have a fully functional gentoo system thanks to the excellent documentation and the posts in these  forums (some patience added). That meaning: this is my first post and I cannot restraint at giving a BIG THANK-YOU!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   to the gentoo community that makes this distribution possible!

----------

## mimosinnet

I have done some search in google and I have found the following thread (see below). It seems that the option "replacedefaultroute" is included in some distributions (like in Suse). Nevertheless, when searching in gentoo forums for the option there appear some posts with scripts using it.

http://www.webservertalk.com/archive216-2005-2-916377.html (2005-02-11)

 *Quote:*   

> I'm one of several maintainers of the ppp-2.4 code, and I can say I've never heard of the option.

 

 *Quote:*   

> There is no replacedefaultroute in any standard pppd source package to date. But some Linux distributors modify source packages beyond bug fixes, and I believe at least one has modified either pppd (or the kppp frontend to pppd) and added that option.

 

 *Quote:*   

> > The pppd comes with Suse9.2. That option worked on older version of
> 
>  > Suse's pppd and for me it is usefull. I thought it to be a standard.
> 
>  That explains it. I believe that some of the SuSE distributions have made other changes to pppd, and that none of those changes are in the mainstream product. (Some that I've heard of actually add bugs, such as the mysterious CBCP server-side support.)

 

----------

## tekknokrat

had also this problem. I think this pppd version is suse only modified. novell often makes changes out of the tree for their packages.

hope i can live without that option for my huawei e220    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

